# I would like to rescue a young female holland lop



## BACI (Sep 4, 2006)

Maureen - so what everhappened did you adopt the one you wanted? Were you able to get diamondmore relaxed and less skittish. I was hoping as she got used to you andyour home she would become less skittish as mine have. Time andpatience is always helpful; I know that is something we don't alwayshave. Let us know how it is going.

baci


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi.. Well Diamond is still here with me but Ihave not officially adopted her. She is fine with me but scared ofother people..that is not good enough for adoption. I really wanted aholland lop to bond with Joey but ,If it really comes down to it I willgive up the holland lop right now and give Diamond a home. Of course ifsomeone on the site wanted her and would give her the love andattention that she needs she is still available (but only to averyspecial rabbit loving person.) I so very muchdid not want another solitary bunny but right now I can't bond her toany of my available three males but I will deal with it. Thanks forasking..I have beenpreoccupied with Beau's teeth problemswhich is really getting me down..see Infirmary


----------



## bitsygiggles (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi I am not sure where you are (i uess I couldre read back but I'm already here lol) anyhoo there is somone I knowwho has (6 I think) bunniees some are lop or mixes of. ( I havem'tactually seen them but talked on the phone with her for sometime. )

She is relocating and needs to find homes for her buns (hubby said shecan't have them in the house) I guess the new place has no yard, whichthey have had full reign of.

If you or anyone you know would be interested please let me know. She says they are very sweet....but aren't they all?


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 6, 2006)

I am in south west Wi so that is probably toofar..I have my hands full right now with Diamond and Beau so can't doanything right now, however if she is coming to the states let meknow.. Thanks


----------

